# [SOLVED] Need help deciding.



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey guys, I was wondering if once again anyone could help me. Since my GTX 550 Ti would not work in my computer I decided that im going to build a computer. I was wondering what kind of motherboard and CPU I should get?

So far I have 

465 Watt PSU
6GB DDR2 PC2-5300 Memory
Sound card
and a case

P.S Im on a very low budget.

Thanks!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Look over the build here for examples of good systems at various budget levels.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html

Note that you probably won't be able to reuse your DDR2 RAM as to do so would mean building a legacy machine, and there is no sense in doing that.

What are the make and model of your PSU and case?


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Hey Wyattttt,

As above.

Any build these days with a dedicated GPU is going to need a minimum of a 550W good quality PSU.

What is your total budget?
What is the purpose of the PC? if gaming, what games/settings are you aiming for?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Hello Wyattt and welcome to TSF,

I hate to jump in on these gentlemen but I need to ask you a few questions...


What, exactly, is your budget?
What are you looking to do with the machine? (by the VC, I expect, at least, light gaming)
What brand and model is that 465W PSU? How old is it?
What brand and model is the Case? (If OEM please give the Brand and Model number of the PC)
What Sound card do you currently have, and what interface? (PCI, PCIe)
Do you have a HDD to use? If so, what size and interface?

As MPR already stated, you will not be able to use your DDR2 RAM unless you want to build a legacy (last-gen) system. Luckily, DDR3 RAM is currently inexpensive.

Due to the low budget, I would think you will go with an AMD system. Once I get the answers to the questions I have asked, I can help you tailor a system to your budget.

As for the PSU. It is a misnomer that you need a 550W+ psu if using a dedicated GPU. I can't give you any accurate figures until I know what hardware is going to be used in the final build. But, with modern hardware and your video card (550ti), the 550W mark is pretty close.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Look over the suggested build list as advised to find a PC in your budget that meets your wants/needs.
A good quality 550W PSU would be good for your 550 ti.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Hey all thanks for the replys  To answer your questions ill post everything!

What, exactly, is your budget?
What are you looking to do with the machine? (by the VC, I expect, at least, light gaming)
What brand and model is that 465W PSU? How old is it?
What brand and model is the Case? (If OEM please give the Brand and Model number of the PC)
What Sound card do you currently have, and what interface? (PCI, PCIe)
Do you have a HDD to use? If so, what size and interface?

1. 200-300$ If that I dont have much money sorry :c
2. Play cod4 Public and promod, Counter strike, warZ 
3. Power man IP-P460Q3-2 How old I cant answer it came from my dads work. (Hospital)
4. Dont exactly know, If I find out ill also post another reply for this.
5. Sound Blaster PCI
6. Yes, a Seta 150GB And a WD External 150GB


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

One of the amd builds would be the nearest to your budget less the hdd and possibly a dvd drive


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Okay... I will need to know about the case before I can make any recommendations. The case will be the deciding factor in what can or can't go into the PC.

Can you take some photographs of the outside and inside of the case and post them here?


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

http://www.cedarpc.com/images/-8031545857276999167_1.jpg < Thats the case I have. 

Sorry for bad replys, im only 16 and don't know much :\ I can try and help as much as possible.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Your doing fine can you get a pic with the side off so we can see it please


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Well all my computer at the moment is in it will that matter? or do you want me to find a empty picture off the internet? I can ofcourse take pictures if it doesnt matter, thanks for being so kind


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

No what you can take yourself will do


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*



Wyattttt said:


> Well all my computer at the moment is in it will that matter? or do you want me to find a empty picture off the internet? I can ofcourse take pictures if it doesnt matter, thanks for being so kind


That would be perfect. it will allow me to see the components that are installed, I will know what will work and what won't at that point.



joeten said:


> No what you can take yourself will do


Joeten and I are on the same wavelength again!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

I keep telling you Telepathy lol


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

http://i50.tinypic.com/2cfsi1u.jpg Theres a pic, if you need more feel free to tell me.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

The good news is that it is a standard ATX layout... 

Is that an HP branded PSU in there?

Is the whole PC an HP? Or is the case an aftermarket?

It looks rather proprietary.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Psu looks to be Hp


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Yes thats the standard PSU in there right now, I have the 465 Watt one sitting next to me not hooked up. Yes the whole computer is an HP.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Might be a idea to post a pic of the other psu


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

There should be a sticker on the case telling you the model number. It may be on the top, side or back.

With the Model, I can find out everything I need to about it.



joeten said:


> Might be a idea to post a pic of the other psu


Excellent idea... Get a good shot of the PSU label. Try and make it readable.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Power supply picture - http://i48.tinypic.com/11wd26q.jpg

Model of PC Picture - http://i46.tinypic.com/k7t02.jpg

Once again, thank you all for being so kind.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Ok this was all I could find on it [M] In-Win 460W Compact PSU Review


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

The PSU is a Powerman and they are some of the lowest quality units around.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*



GZ said:


> There should be a sticker on the case telling you the model number. It may be on the top, side or back.
> 
> With the Model, I can find out everything I need to about it.
> 
> ...


There you go


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

So do you have any tips on what I should do?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Let us process what you have given and we can get back to you


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Thanks so much guys


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

I completely agree with Tyree about the power supply.

That is something you will want to set a little bit of money aside for.

I am researching your PC... It's not looking promising to save the chassis, the mounting system looks proprietary. I will get back to you ASAP.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Thanks, If I need a new chassis please recommend one


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Yes. Your chassis is not a good canidate for your upgrade system. The motherboard is proprietary and the motherboard mounting system is also proprietary. (meaning OEM specific). Also, I believe your IO plate may be part of the chassis itself.

It would take quite a bit of know-how and modification experience to make it work with a standard ATX motherboard.

At this point, I would like you to look at our suggested build sticky that has been linked to earlier in the thread. To stay in budget we will need to take tally of the parts that are useable.

I do not believe your PSU to be of high enough quality to properly power your GT550ti. There is a good chance you would fry the PSU in the least... Or damage your hardware components. The wattage is barely sufficient to run that GPU with a system and with it's age and quality I would not trust it.

Back to what I was saying before... take a look at our suggested build sticky... It will give you a good idea of what things cost and we can customize a build and try to fit it into your budget.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Thanks for everything, im gonna try and save up my money to get a build. If I need your help which I most likely will Ill send you a message! Once again thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Saving a little bit more money would be prudent...

If you want to try, we may be able to squeeze some decent hardware into your current budget, especially since you already have the video card, hard drive and optical drive.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Well my birthdays tomorrow, and I basically asked for money from my family members so I could get a new PC, that should help me extremely. Ill give you a message and tell you my new budget afterwords if thats fine with you?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Just post back in this thread and we will continue from where we left off!

Happy birthday and good luck with the gifts! :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Good move on both fronts have a great birthday and come back when your ready


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Happy Birthday for tomorrow... I reckon the money you get will set you up quite nicely! 

Have a great time!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

I hate to add $$ to this, but keep in mind you will also have to buy a copy of windows as well. 

Happy birthday :birthday:


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*



shotgn said:


> I hate to add $$ to this, but keep in mind you will also have to buy a copy of windows as well.
> 
> Happy birthday :birthday:


Got my windows 7 64 bit CD Already


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Happy Birthday


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Thanks  Hopefully I get the money for the PC!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

good luck


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*



joeten said:


> good luck


Hey man, I gotta question. Is it possible to mix builds? Like can I use the case on the AMD $400 for the 600$ build? Cause I noticed that the 600$ build is based off my video card so I was gonna go for that build.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Yes. Most components are compatible between builds.

We can also customize a build to suit your needs.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Well would you recommend the 600$ build? All the supply seem good, and its not super expensive considering I have the little parts that make it up the the 600$ Price. I just was not going to get that power supply, if any of you could recommend a good one that I could use with that build it would be helpful


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

The PSU in that build is an excellent PSU and fits that build perfectly... 

Why would you want to change it?

For more information...

The XFX power supply that is listed in that build is based on a SeaSonic design that is trusted and true. SeaSonic is the premier manufacturer of PSUs and consistently makes the best PSUs money can buy.

For the price, the XFX is a bargain.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Didn't know if there was one cheaper that still was good enough for the build but if you recommend that one ill defiantly do it, cause I dont want the PSU to be to less then what the build requires


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*



Wyattttt said:


> Didn't know if there was one cheaper that still was good enough for the build but if you recommend that one ill defiantly do it, cause I dont want the PSU to be to less then what the build requires


There aren't many PSUs in that price bracket, or even a bit higher, that can match it's quality. That is why it was chosen for that build.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Thank you, ill end up getting that one! So far I've got 50$ from my grand parent!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Don't make the mistake a lot of folks do and give the psu a lesser place in the build list it should have priority without it you have a ornament


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

The XFX 550W is about the most economical top quality PSU in that power range.
A SeaSonic branded unit is a little over $110 and the XFX is the same quality and warranty.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Let us know when you have your final budget, and we can shave a few $$ off here and there until we can, at least, come close!

Just trust me on this one, about the PSU... One place you don't want to skimp...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Well my friend might actually be giving me his MSI case


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

That's good...

You already have the Video Card, and possibly the case.

The optical drive can be re-used as well.
You have a SATA HDD too... So you can hold of on that for the time being... That drops the $600 build to $303.96... Not bad at all...


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Hey guys, just making sure this is what my final cart should look like.

b20602904a68cbf1670025b4f7550e30.png

I used the case from the 300$ build like you guys said I could


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

I am sorry Wyattttt... I cannot see the link... Can you upload the picture (use the paperclip icon in the "Go Advanced" mode)


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

There you go


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

That looks good! Did you get enough money to cover everything??


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

I might have enough, my dad is going to help me out a bit and im selling some stuff also so I should be good, just wanted to make sure that was right before I go and buy everything


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*



GZ said:


> That looks good! Did you get enough money to cover everything??


Hey man, would this case work? Cause I have a CC with 50$ On it, and the case off newegg is 49.99 with 5$ Shipping, and its a non reload card. This one is 46 so I could get it.

Amazon.com: Cooler Master Elite 430 - Mid Tower Computer Case with All-Black Interior (RC-430-KWN1): Electronics


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I need a link


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Amazon.com: Cooler Master Elite 430 - Mid Tower Computer Case with All-Black Interior (RC-430-KWN1): Electronics


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Amazon.com: Cooler Master Elite 430 - Mid Tower Computer Case with All-Black Interior (RC-430-KWN1): Electronics There you go!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Remember that you will need a copy of Windows too.

Cases, after you ensure that you have one that fits the form factor of your motherboard and has enough space for the components you wish to install, are pretty much a matter of personal preference, However, there are lots of case reviews on YouTube and some cases may have features that you might like more than others, especially for the price.

Cooler Master Elite 430 Black mid tower Case Review - YouTube


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

I have my copy of winodws 7 64 bit already  
I was just wondering if that case would still work for the AMD 600$ Build or not


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

From what I saw in the review it's a nice case. It has easy access to both sides and room at the back for cable management and is "tool-less" (once you have attached the components to their cradles)". Note where the motherboard standoffs will go and place them appropriately for your size of motherboard. Personally, I prefer a non-windowed door but, again, it's personal preference. I believe the reviewer made mention that it doesn't come with a rear exhaust fan so you will want to purchase a 120 mm fan for the exhaust.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Yeah seems like the review was good, I have extra 120mm fans from other PC's Ive had so were good there!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Case windows scratch very easily and become very unsightly very quickly.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Sorry it took so long to get back to you Wyattttt... The case looks good and will work with the build. 

Will this be your first build????

First thing you will need to do while waiting is back up any personal data from your SATA drive onto your external drive. You will need to reinstall Windows. Now, while you are waiting for the parts, is the best time to do it.

Also, I would like you to read through this article...
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-262998.html

If you are unsure of anything, post back. We will be more than happy to walk you through the building process.

Good luck!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Looking good


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*



GZ said:


> Sorry it took so long to get back to you Wyattttt... The case looks good and will work with the build.
> 
> Will this be your first build????
> 
> ...


Hey, I looked on amazon and saved about 30$ in stuff, and got 8gb of ram with it still saving. Just posting this picture to make sure everything is still correct from the build  http://i50.tinypic.com/6rh6z4.png


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Everything looks good! 

It's always a good idea to shop around. We recommend NewEgg because their service and shipping are top-tier. But, I know that, when you are on a budget, every penny counts!

Are you still trying to shave some $$$ off?

Are you excited?


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Yah, I ordered my video card from new-egg got here in 2 days it was amazing! and no not really anymore, this is the build I want to do I only shaved off the 30$ well because its 30$ That I could use on something else and the 30$ came from shipping, not downgrading any of the stuff! and trust me, im beyond exited man


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

I am glad! Let us know when your stuff comes in and you get her fired up!

I think I mentioned that you will be needing to do a clean install with the new hardware... I would spend the time waiting moving all of your personal files from the OS drive to your external.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Ive got that done already, I just wanna say thanks for all your help you guys have seriously been extremely smooth with me and not going off on me for being half retarded with computers. Excellent service on your guy's forum! Thanks so much!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

You are quite welcome!


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Hey there out of stock on ram, and I was wondering if this would work since its also corsair but it says for i3 i5 and i7 and other devices? Amazon.com: Corsair Vengeance 8 GB ( 2 x 4 GB ) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) 240-Pin DDR3 Memory Kit for Core i3, i5, i7 and Platforms SDRAM CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9: Electronics and im getting the AMD build sooo..


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Assuming that you are still going with the GA-970A-DS3, the RAM below is on the QVL:

Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL

The RAM you linked is also on the QVL if you want Corsair RAM. Both are the same price with free shipping.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Well guys, I have the 400$ Im ready to order everything tomorrow. Before I order I have one more question. What graphics should I be able to play in with this PC? Will it be a good gamer? not like amazing but good? PS. max res = 1280 x 1024


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

You should be able to play most modern games on full settings nicely.

Your limit here is the GPU, which is decent. It will be a good gaming system... Compared to other sytstems in the price range of $400, you will have an Excellent system.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Well I really plan to play cod4 promod (competitive) where you also play on lowest graphics for max fps possible, I can almost lock my video card now @ 125 FPS I was just hoping for 250  which im almost positive it should get that. Then also normal games like Counter strike, and what not.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

I don't think you can get much more performance without spending a LOT more money.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Oh I know ill get great performance on the games I plan on playing, cause my crap computer gets 125FPS, so yeah! Thanks for all the help man


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Hey guys, before I order mine I have all the money and everything would this be a better buy?

Very HIGH END Gaming PC: GTX 570, 3.6ghz quad core,Win 7 64bit...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

I would have to say no for a few reasons.

You never know what you are getting from Craigslist.
The Micro-ATX board limits your upgradeability and, in general, MicroATX boards aren't as reliable.
The VC is decent, but you already have your own. (And PNY isn't the best brand...)
The PowerSupply isn't the best.

Right off the back, it is false advertizing... a "Very High end Gaming PC" will cost well over $1000 to build. (see the high end gaming builds in our sticky).

In the end, the decision is yours, but I urge you to get more information before you decide to buy that system.

The only thing that is really nice about that PC is the Lian-Li case, and it is an entry level Lian-Li case...

EDIT:
The Velociraptor HDD is also quite expensive...


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Ok, ill just order mine. Thanks for the feedback! I don't wanna deal with the person anyway Craigslist can get very annoying.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

"but I have to move and need money fast."

That is a very common reason for a quick sale and buyers should be extremely wary when dealing with sellers saying something like that. There's just gotta be a catch to it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Yeah I need to move this ( ) fill in your own preference, do the build and you will learn something buy the PC and you loose money


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*



Wyattttt said:


> Ok, ill just order mine. Thanks for the feedback! I don't wanna deal with the person anyway Craigslist can get very annoying.


Good. I just did a little more checking...

He is trying to sell that PC for what he paid for it... The pricing on NewEgg for those components comes out to just about what he is asking... And, some of them are likely used..

Also, I didn't notice the PNY RAM as well... Anything with PNY, you can guarantee is poor quality... This is from personal experience.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Ok guys one last picture before I go and order this! Make sure everything is correct, sorry for being such a skeptic buyer im only 16 and never had well 400$ (x


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Not a problem Wyattttt.... We have all been there! That's what we are here for, to help guide you and help you make your decision. 

That looks very correct. :grin:

I would like to stress to you that you allow us to help guide you through the build when the parts come in, especially if this is your first time.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

I'd be happy to let you guys guide me! Thanks so much for all the help guys.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Also Is this shop runner trust worthy to use for Free 2 day shipping? Cause Im like everyone else and want free shipping (X


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Anytime!


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Well my PC has been ordered!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Good now you only have a short wait and the fun begins


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Looking good! Hope you have fun!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Congratulations!


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

GUESS WHOS PC CAME?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Hey congrats now start reading the manual and post your questions where you need to figure out something


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Building is simple and straight forward.
As noted above, read the Mobo manual thoroughly to familiarize yourself with the layout.
Do a bench test, precise as listed below before installing anything in the case and you should be good to go.

Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Hey just wondering if anyone could help me find a guide on how to build this computer my dads a bit nervous putting this one together. Hes done plenty of PC's but none near the price of this one and he doesnt want to ruin anything.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Newegg TV: How To Build a Computer - Part 1 - Choosing Your Components - YouTube


Newegg TV: How To Build a Computer - Part 2 - The Build - YouTube
should be of some help


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Hey guys, I got my PC and stuff all ready! Infact im actually on it now! I was wondering if the FSB should be more then 200Mhz? My dad thinks it should be more and told me to ask you guys. Thanks!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Depends on the Motherboard and its chipset but 200 MHz is common as a default setting -- it's what mine has. Remember that your CPU and RAM will actually run at speeds in multiples of this. For instance, my 3400 MHz CPU runs at a maximum multiplier of 200 x 17 = 3400.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Where you father may be confused is that Gigabyte rates their boards in terms of MT/s (mega-transfers per second), which is a measurement of actual data throughput versus just the speed of the clock. In the old days of computing, pure clock speed could be uses to compare the speed of equipment but that's not the case with today's multi channel memory architecture, multicore CPUs, etc. Not to mention that with DDR your system is reading its clock ticks from both the rise and fall side of the clock waveform.


----------



## Wyattttt (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Need help deciding.*

Well guys, this is my last post on this topic and I just wanna say thank you SO much! You guys were seriously the most helpful forum ever. I got my PC up and running (yesterday) and everything runs flawless  Defiantly worth the cheap price I payed for it! If I ever have any more questions I know where im coming. Thank you once again so much!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Need help deciding.*










Feels good, doesn't it! I hope it gives you years of good service!

Congratulations on your first custom PC!


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Good Stuff! Have fun with your new rig!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well done good job


----------

